# Iron Chef America-Battle of the Masters...



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I know that this site is about the "great outdoors" but I was wondering how many of us were glued to the TV tonight when Iron Chef America aired? Yes, I am one of them and publicly admit that!! I felt like a kid the night before Christmas all week, waiting for the show to air, wondering who would win? I expected Saki to win when the theme ingredient was announced given that he has NEVER lost a fish battle! I wondered as the verdict was announced how much was weighted seeing that it was in the US on the first night of the competition..... Who cares?!! The battle was based on trout, something that we can all use in our daily cooking lives!  I will definitely go back and watch it again, studying what was made and how so as to incorporate it all into some wonderful dishes that I will make at home!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've heard the radio ads and will have to catch the reruns as "Iron Chef Ypsilanti" was waging his own fish battle tonight until 10:30 pm: Broiled fillet of Sole glazed with a sweet and sour papaya-mango sauce, and Grouper baked with Jamaican Jerk Seasonings with a side of dill-tartar sauce.

Tomorrow is a Tilapia battle. lol

Hey Kurt, is this show as tacky and weird as the original?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Nowhere near as "tacky" as the original!! Of course there are differences but it is still very cool!! I look forward to more episodes of the American version of the show!! Congrats Batali!!! Will be pursaching the DVD so as to study the ingredients used more closely!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

LOL, I have tried to watch IC to gain tips for the job, but get caught up in the wierdness. :lol:


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I watched four hours of it this afternoon. Excellent show. I liked the "Making Of" show that detailed the kitchen and pantry. :SHOCKED:  :chillin: I would kill to have access to half of that stuff. The kicker was the blast freezer, heard of 'em, but never saw one in action. I could really use something that blasts -20f air.

What I really like is that this show captures two things other cooking shows don't deal with:

1. Pressure. These guys are operating on a time limit and must co-ordinate with their assistants. That is a BIG part of working as a Chef. A typical cooking show uses pre-prepped items, and has an almost infinite amount of time to get the food done, the Iron Chefs get one chance to get it right. That's how it goes in the real world.

2. Flexibility. These guys don't know exactly what the key ingredient will be, and must use every trick they know to get the job done. That captures the element of the unexpected that every Chef must be able to deal with on a daily basis. In a real kitchen, anything can go wrong, equipment failures, employees not being there for whatever reason, getting the wrong product from a distributor, large unexpected parties who don't make reservations, servers screwing up (good way to send me into a murderous rage)....etc. A Chef must be flexible and able to deal with any contingencies.

I liked the show so much, I wish I was in my kitchen right now throwin' down tha food on my day off.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I hear ya Ypsi, that equipment is awesome!! What a great show last night! It was very cool to watch their faces as they found out that they would be having different team mates!! Whats next for the show? I know that there are reruns this week but then what? Will there me more battles with Flay, Bitali, and Puck?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I enjoyed the show. That kitchen has the best of everything!!! The creations I could make in there . I think Batali's team should have won the group competition. That one guy was ticked b/c he put bay leaves as his garnish. Oh well, good show.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

What day, time, and channel? Loved the original. :corkysm55


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

WILDCATWICK said:


> What day, time, and channel? Loved the original. :corkysm55


Details from Food TV --> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ia


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Reruns all week at 11:00 SWEEEEEEEEEET!! Now maybe I can study a little better and try to make some of the creations!!


----------



## Buddy Boy Mollusk (Feb 13, 2004)

dubin on the first is funny :chicken: oh ya the chiken is my trademark


----------

